# Vintage - Investment



## Big Vern (Mar 4, 2018)

Presuming there's a wealth of knowledge and hopefully some 'experts' on here? A friend of mine is looking to purchase a likely vintage watch as an investment for his newborn son who will receive it on his 18th B'day.

He is looking to spend a considerable sum. What else should he be looking at in addition to say Patek Phillipe?

Any advice appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Buy a fast Ford and stick it in the garage

But if it has to be a watch then if it was desirable 18years ago and still desirable now then it has a chance. Rolex sports models spring to mind.

None of this says the child will like it.


----------



## owain1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Something hideously unpopular by Rolex, the more unpopular the more rare it will be and the cache of a universal luxury item will prove far more fruitful than something of pure horological desirability

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skywalker87 (Jan 2, 2018)

Rolex Explorer 2 40mm white

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noob101 (Mar 24, 2017)

I may be totally wrong and maybe you're looking for something more expensive, but the way Tudor are going now I would look into them. I think the brand is at a point where it can really establish itself and move up the ladder. I have two friends who are watch connoisseurs with much more money than me and they both opted to buy Tudor watches recently as opposed to anything else.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Noob101 said:


> ... the way Tudor are going now I would look into them. I think the brand is at a point where it can really establish itself and move up the ladder.


 Tudor? :huh: Um. :yes: Sure, I think I've heard of Tudor, tell us more...?



Big Vern said:


> Presuming there's a wealth of knowledge and hopefully some 'experts' on here? A friend of mine is looking to purchase a likely vintage watch as an investment for his newborn son who will receive it on his 18th B'day.
> 
> He is looking to spend a considerable sum. What else should he be looking at in addition to say Patek Phillipe?
> 
> ...


 Have him look at a late year Rolex 1016. Prices for those are going up and up, and I don't see demand waning in 18 years. Come see me in 18 years if I'm mistaken.


----------



## Noob101 (Mar 24, 2017)

Chromejob said:


> Tudor? :huh: Um. :yes: Sure, I think I've heard of Tudor, tell us more...?


 I take it you do not think their new move to in-house movements is a good thing? There is definitely potential in the brand even though this was a gamble on their part. A Black Bay is basically a Submariner for a fraction of the price of a Submariner... and if it becomes established, who knows where values of the first ones could go in the future?

But if I was thinking of buying a pre-owned watch as an investment I would definitely go for a vintage Rolex Explorer too. In fact even if I wasn't buying as an investment I would get it - it is currently my #1 dream watch to own.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Either you're pulling my leg or you haven't really looked into the history of Tudor watches.


----------



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

bit of a pity if its going to be sat in a draw for 18 years


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Has your friend considered buying a watch which is new now but which will be 18 years old at the point of presentation. I wonder if it would need servicing whilst in storage?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Could buy a bar of gold sell it on his 18th and let him buy the watch he likes


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I'd start a watch fund now, and buy something in eighteen years time, when you see which way the wind is blowing.


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 4, 2018)

Yes possibly new, I'd thought that. It's just a view on what will appreciate?

Maybe a Rolex Daytona, even at £15k now, will likely only increase over 18 years?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I guess I don't understand the rationale. Buy a new (today) or already vintage (today) watch, store it for 18 yrs without running, pull it out in 18 years and give it to a teenager, who may or not give a toss about some old watch, and it has to be *valuable*?

Why? So that the kid can sell it and have the money? A watch man not accrue value reliably as much as a financial trust or CD or something. Or so the kid can have this 18 yo watch that is valuable and ... the parent can't know if the boy will even understand or appreciate the watch.

Sounds more like a present that the parent will appreciate.


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Buy some fine wine and lay it down for 18 years. At least he can neck it with his mates before going out on the lash on his 18th birthday. He may appreciate that more than a watch.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

who the hell is going to be using watches in 18 years time , only old men :laugh: :laugh: for sure I will be long past caring what time is it and my sons will have flogged the family jewels to buy the latest I phone :laugh: :laugh:

deano


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

deano1956 said:


> who the hell is going to be using watches in 18 years time , only old men :laugh: :laugh: for sure I will be long past caring what time is it and my sons will have flogged the family jewels to buy the latest I phone :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> deano


 The same thing could have been said of mechanical watches 30 years ago...


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

scottswatches said:


> The same thing could have been said of mechanical watches 30 years ago...


 very true, but technology around 30 years ago was not anywhere near the technology we have now or anything like the development pace ,this has ocured in the last 30 years, were will we be in another 18-20 ! :biggrin:

deano

The list is as follows, in order of importance:



Internet, broadband, WWW (browser and html)


PC/laptop computers


Mobile phones


E-mail


DNA testing and sequencing/Human genome mapping


Magnetic Resonance Imaging (MRI)


Microprocessors


Fiber optics


Office software (spreadsheets, word processors)


Non-invasive laser/robotic surgery (laparoscopy)


Open source software and services (e.g., Linux, Wikipedia)


Light emitting diodes


Liquid crystal display (LCD)


GPS systems


Online shopping/ecommerce/auctions (e.g., eBay)


Media file compression (jpeg, mpeg, mp3)


Microfinance


Photovoltaic Solar Energy


Large scale wind turbines


Social networking via the Internet


Graphic user interface (GUI)


Digital photography/videography


RFID and applications (e.g., EZ Pass)


Genetically modified plants


Bio fuels


Bar codes and scanners


ATMs


Stents


SRAM flash memory


Anti retroviral treatment for AIDS


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes. @deano1956 that generation only had Concorde and moon landings and built the infrastructure to enable the later inventions.

But we digress. :biggrin:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

deano1956 said:


> very true, but technology around 30 years ago was not anywhere near the technology we have now or anything like the development pace ,this has ocured in the last 30 years, were will we be in another 18-20 ! :biggrin:
> 
> deano
> 
> ...


 I'm sure you had forgot, Deano. :biggrin:

Your welcome.

:thumbsup:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Big Vern said:


> Presuming there's a wealth of knowledge and hopefully some 'experts' on here? A friend of mine is looking to purchase a likely vintage watch as an investment for his newborn son who will receive it on his 18th B'day.
> 
> He is looking to spend a considerable sum. What else should he be looking at in addition to say Patek Phillipe?
> 
> ...


 What to get? At 18 it's difficult, most Swiss marques are often viewed as a bit old fashioned but for me a vintage Rolex diver's watch would be something he will grow into (after the disappointment at not getting the latest 3D holographic smart watch or whatever it will be in 2036!!)


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 4, 2018)

Yes I'm thinking likewise, divers or maybe a Daytona, they will be forever popular I'm sure.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Noob101 said:


> I may be totally wrong and maybe you're looking for something more expensive, but the way Tudor are going now I would look into them. I think the brand is at a point where it can really establish itself and move up the ladder. I have two friends who are watch connoisseurs with much more money than me and they both opted to buy Tudor watches recently as opposed to anything else.


 I am sure I agree with that prognosis. There have been rumblings that Tudor sales aren't all they could be, despite the relaunch a few years back and the slew of new designs. if they continue to underwhelm, the parent Rolex, may pulll the plug at some point or at least streamline the range. If that is indeed the case then it is not a basis for a long term move up the ladder IMO...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

By 2036 it's likely a "timewrist" will be permanently stamped onto to you at birth which will be powered by the temperature difference within your body, and will show alternately "the time of day", "elapsed time since birth" and "time to expiry" :swoon: It will also, of course, include ALL the facilities currently available on a mainframe megacomputer and enable instant transporter movement on a planetary only basis, thus rendering roads, rail and air transport redundant. Interplanetary travel will be run by VirginMicro$haft from their global HQ based in the Beijing Megacity suburb of Pompano Beach, California. :yes:

Barring accidents, that will allow you to plan manage your entire life - - including when you lose it (v**g**ity), when you get senile, and when to take out a pre-paid funeral plan with Scotmid Co-operative Society.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

C'mon @Mel, think bigger. By that year we'll have eye implants a la Black Mirror. Just hum the right note and day, date, time, and your immediate agenda will appear in your vision.


----------

